# When Will It END!?



## AMARNA (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I have been suffering from acid reflux for the past 11 years now. For 9 of those years, I did not even know what it was and I just dealt with it. Mostly because I do not generally suffer from burning sensations in my chest. I mostly would suffer from a persistent lump in my throat, excess saliva, hiccups, asthma attacks, etc. about once a month for a few days or so actually. Well as time has gone on throughout the years, my symptoms have gotten worse! And as of a week & a half ago, I started having my monthly GERD(diagnosed) attack, but this time it has NOT stopped! I can barely eat, have lost 10 pounds & I was already skinny beforehand. I can't sleep, it's painful to swallow sometimes, the lump in my throat is almost ALWAYS there now & feels like someone is strangling me! I do have sudden upper chest & upper back pain when I feel the acid coming up into my throat. I am ALWAYS spitting out or swallowing my excess saliva all of the time now. Hiccups & 1 asthma attack as well. I went to the Emergency Room last Monday night & was prescribed PROTONIX 40mg by the doctor on staff & they also gave me mylanta & maalox as well too. He also told me to buy some OTC Nexium as well(which I am currently taking right now also). I have also been taking pepto-bismal for my symptoms as well also. I am currently having a lot of black diarrhea & I don't know if that is a combination of the Pepto & a side effect of the PROTONIX & Nexium I am currently/recently taking, or if my black loose stool is because of an ulcer I have developed?! But my ULTIMATE question is though, WHEN WILL THIS END!??? My attacks throughout the years have never lasted this long(almost 2 weeks now) and I am only a 31 yr old male. Do I need to have surgery? Will the new medications work? How long do they take to kick in? When will this diarrhea stop? When will I be able to eat again, instead of just a little portion a day?? I just don't know what to do at this point anymore, and my GI doctor cannot see me until the 17th of this month! Smh Can someone reading this please let me know what is going on, or give me some advice that might help me?! I would TRULY GREATLY appreciate it!!! &#128549;&#128531;&#129298;

P. S. I also have IBS & PFD(Pelvic Floor Dysfunction) as well, and I had a similarly SEVERE IBS attack/episode at the beginning of October... Not sure if the 2 are related, or not though?! &#128528;


----------

